# CCO Haulage!



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2010)

It has been awhile since I've posted my haul on here. Most of the time I post my hauls on my blog. So here is the damage I did at the CCO yesterday.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Reflects Rust, Reflects Copper, Phiff! d/g (a backup of it on top), Jingle Jangle d/g, Electro l/s, Stop! Look! d/g.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reflects Rust and Reflects Copper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phiff! d/g, Jingle Jangle d/g, and Stop! Lok! d/g  I tried to take a good pic of Electro lipstick but it did no justice. I will try again tomorrow whenever I can.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Glam,

  	Wow, what a nice haul!

  	I love Stop! Look d/g!

  	I'm working my way through my second one!

  	thanks for sharing!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

love the lipglosses  jealoussss haha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies!!!!


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

Gorgeous Colors - great haul


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Love all the brights! Great haul!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice haul. Every time I go to the ones near me, there isn't anything good :\


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Feb 9, 2011)

The pigments would look amazing on you!


----------



## natashaish (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice haul! I wish I lived nearer to a CCO...the closest one to me is 3 hours away.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 11, 2011)

Great haul!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

Gotta love CCO's, too bad I dont have one near me 
  	You score some great items, love the lipglosses.
  	Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

Those dazzleglasses are hot! The only downside to them is I feel like I don't get much use out of a tube. I've used my "like venus" about 10 times and it's almost gone


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome finds!! jingle jangle dazzleglass is so pretty!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Im loving this haul! Enjoy!


----------

